# XOSPHERE by Sample Logic Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 12, 2018)

*XOSPHERE by Sample Logic Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/09/12/xosphere-by-sample-logic-review/

*XOSPHERE by Sample Logic Review*
Today we are reviewing Xosphere (Affiliate Link) by Sample Logic which is a Kontakt Library center around atmospheres, pads, and soundscapes that can be used in production when you after a particular mood. I use myself Xosphere since October 2016, approximately two years.

At the time (2015) of launching Xosphere is created using the Step Animator and FX Animator from ARPOLOGY and CINEMATIC KEYS. On top of leveraging the technology from those existing libraries, it was built with a new interface.

Xosphere focuses on creating emotional and moving atmospheres. The Sound of Xosphere is where you would expect a Sample Logic’s high-end library to produce dangerous, earth-shattering and horrible sequences and tones.

XOSPHERE sounds ridiculously good, use it to cover cinematic, electronic, and organic music genres, it is also excellent for any music production.






XOSPHERE by Sample Logic Review OCS Browser
Every morph module oscillator is driven by 2 sample-based atmospheres. Those are user assignable and can be morphed manually with the Morph Knob or animated via the Morph Animator. A Dual Filter Oscillator modulates the hi-cut filter of each morph module oscillator, generating creative and complex rhythms by animating two hi-cut filters at different speeds.

Continue to read the full review here:
*XOSPHERE by Sample Logic Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/09/12/xosphere-by-sample-logic-review/


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 13, 2018)

SALE: 66% off XOSPHERE! Use code XO660FF at checkout -


----------

